# how do you spin on a box rail?



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

im trying to spice up my tricks alittle and a thing that my friend showed me was spinning on a box. i get the 270 on but as im spinning my board gets caught and i fall. any help?


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

to start learning go to the bunny hill and do spins on the snow. do this untill you stop catching your edge and then if your park has a really wide box (like wider than the length of your board) then hit that box a bunch. Usually resorts with beginner parks will have this super wide box


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I've pretty much been doing what snowolf has been doing.... except I usually end up in a noseslide... which is fine with me because it looks a lot harder than a boardslide... and it isn't at all..


but to contribute something of use, if you aren't using a brainbucket.... start now, I don't want to hear about your split skull because you caught an edge on a box.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

I started trying this the other day and it's pretty hard. I did what snowolf was doing too and I even tried to hop onto it at 90. The most I got to was like maybe 60 while already ON the box. All other times I just slipped out and fell on the box on my butt and back so I gave up. I'm going to do some more flatground like suggested to get more of a feel for it.

And yes, a helmet is a good thing to have. I had butt pads and full body armor too so that helped when I fell on it. I have knee and shin guards too but didn't get to fall on the box with it...prolly would if I tried to have my back face downhill.

If you catch an edge on the box, it might help to have an edge bevel. This way in a boardslide, the edge is like a little ramp instead of a flat corner that can get easily get caught on a nick in the box. You can find instructions on tuning arround here and the internet.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

I can't stress enough that its all in your shoulders. 50'50 a rail and when your getting close to the end just turn your shoulders and commit to it and your body will follow


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

First of all, what do you mean by "caught". If you mean it catches an edge and you fall then like someone earlier said, you need to look at edge bevelling. Sharp edges tend to "grab" on boxes. If you mean caught as in the spin is irregularish, then maybe the surface of the box is not uniformly smooth which results in you spinning nicely then you hit a non-slippery patch and the sudden slow down throws you off. If you mean "caught" because after you 270 on you are looking backwards and cant continue to spin around then you need to look around and bring your shoulders around. Continuing a spin on a box/rail is about looking around and using your arms and shoulders to keep going. If you freeze up and get your shoulders all square and fixate your gaze your spin will slow down or stop altogether. In short if you use a frontside spin onto a box (assuming its a ride on feature)you will land facing backwards and you need to turn your head and shoulders around to look at the "out" ...

Mr Wolf's tips are worth bearing in mind. For 1st time spinners the moment they lose sight of the "out" there is a moment of panic and it leads to sloppy form and edging is instinctive. Your shoulders and hips need to be parrallel to the feature as much as possible to avoid tipping so if its a down feature, you have to learn to adjust accordingly.

Lastly alot of spins on and onto features are a matter ofhow much momemtum you carry with you. You cant generate much spin once you are on a feature so you need to dial in your speed and how much "oomph" you put into your spin. If you go on wide box and want to spin 3 complete rotations before the out then you got to wind up. Also most spinners dont ride on straight, they kind of carve onto the feature and let the circular momentum from the sidecut drive their spin (kinda like set-up turns on a kicker, but remember to pop onto the feature, dont carry the edge from the carve onto a jib or u'll fall).

Hope this helps.


----------

